# Bios Problem, Help Please!?



## hypojam

Hi, everytime i boot my computer it says 'there is not enough space in the runtime area, smbios data will not be available'

What does this mean, ive only just built this computer and i am dissapointed that crap like this is happening.

My Mobo is a MSI K9N6SGM-V


----------



## massahwahl

Ill try to help you out but im not very knowledgable about bios. How much ram do you have first of all?


----------



## hypojam

1gb But this issue isnt related to the RAM as far as im aware, some kinda bios issue


----------



## massahwahl

Have you installed an OS yet? Or is this as far as you can get period? Also, what bios version do you have right now?


----------



## massahwahl

You may want to try removing the battery on the motherboard for a minute or so and removing and reseating the ram sticks, see if that has any affect.


----------



## tremmor

i built a msi motherboard years ago.
this board might not have a battery.
might have to take off a jumper.
just a thought .


----------



## massahwahl

tremmor said:


> i built a msi motherboard years ago.
> this board might not have a battery.
> might have to take off a jumper.
> just a thought .



True, never thought about that.


----------



## hypojam

Yep installed windows xp, 3dmarked it and its performing just as it should, ive tried resetting the bios, unplugging everything(hdd.cdrom ect..), tried everything possible bios wise to try and fix this but the error just always come back

beeps twice and says 'there is not enough space in the runtime area, smbios data will not be available'


----------



## massahwahl

So you have no way of getting into windows? Might be a good idea to give MSI a call and see what they have to say


----------



## hypojam

ukulele_ninja said:


> So you have no way of getting into windows? Might be a good idea to give MSI a call and see what they have to say



No No, the board is performing as it should. Just that initial error comes up and its something to do with the bios, what i want to know is how to stop it coming up


----------



## massahwahl

If you can get into windows, then I would see if there is an update available to flash your bios. That should take care of it.


----------



## hypojam

Tried that of the msi live update thing, it already said the bios was up to date, what im considering is flashing the bios with a floppy disk maybe with an older bios version


----------



## massahwahl

That may work, have you tried removing the battery or resetting the jumper first though?


----------



## hypojam

ukulele_ninja said:


> That may work, have you tried removing the battery or resetting the jumper first though?



yes


----------



## massahwahl

hypojam said:


> yes



Try your idea then and see what happens. Let us know!


----------

